# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  یک بار برای همیشه.گاج یا گزینه دو

## SSalehi

فقططططط و فقطططططط استاندارد بودن سوالات مد نظرم هست.لطفا نگید این که صد تا تاپیک مثل این هست.

----------


## idealist

> فقططططط و فقطططططط استاندارد بودن سوالات مد نظرم هست.لطفا نگید این که صد تا تاپیک مثل این هست.


*بدون تردید از نظر استاندارد بودن سوالات گزینه دو رتبه اول رو میگیره. هر چند ممکنه از نظر برنامه آزمون بهش انتقاد بشه اما فکر نکنم کسی روی اینکه استاندارد ترین سوالات رو بین ازمون های ازمایشی داره تردیدی داشته باشه. این تاپیک رو هم اگه نخوندی بخون : 

مزیت های گزینه دو نسبت به قلمچی
*

----------


## reza2018

گزینه 2 استاندارد تره

----------


## SSalehi

> *بدون تردید از نظر استاندارد بودن سوالات گزینه دو رتبه اول رو میگیره. هر چند ممکنه از نظر برنامه آزمون بهش انتقاد بشه اما فکر نکنم کسی روی اینکه استاندارد ترین سوالات رو بین ازمون های ازمایشی داره تردیدی داشته باشه. این تاپیک رو هم اگه نخوندی بخون : 
> 
> مزیت های گزینه دو نسبت به قلمچی
> *


اختلاف گاج و گزینه دو چه قدره

----------


## idealist

> اختلاف گاج و گزینه دو چه قدره


اختلاف چی؟

----------


## V_buqs

> فقططططط و فقطططططط استاندارد بودن سوالات مد نظرم هست.لطفا نگید این که صد تا تاپیک مثل این هست.



چرا اینقدر پست تکراری میزنین 

یه سرچ بزن پونصد تا یه بار واسه همیشه هست 

هر کدومو دوست داری برو 

چند تا سرچ تو نت هم بزنی بد نیست

بهترین آزمون آزمایشی کنکور | کدام آزمون بهتر است


این سایت مقایسه کرده برو بخون 

 @Araz 

آراز تاپیک های تکراری رو نمیخایی مدیریت کنی؟ 
خیلی رو مخه

----------

